# Paying Council (IMI) Tax from the UK



## Vince2005

Hi,
I am new to this and hoping for some advice please. My husband and I bought a property in Lagos in 2006 and had hoped to move over but life went a different way and we have not been able to. We now have a local tenant and do usually visit once a year to deal with any issues and to pay the property council IMI tax. Due to ill health we have not been able to visit for 2 years and have also changed our UK address, we have tried to contact various offices to request that a bill be sent to our new UK address and have had the emails passed on but had no other reply. When I try to go online to register to pay by bank transfer I keep coming up with issues and also get quite confused with the information requested. I have also emailed the solicitor we used in Lagos and had no reply. I know that there is a way of paying someone to act as a representative for you to deal with the tax and I wondered if anyone could please recommend someone or give me some advice on what i could do? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## RichardHenshall

It would seem that you are probably registered as being resident in Portugal, so any attempt to register at the Portal das Finanças will involve a time sensitive activation password being sent by mail to your Portuguese address (?), which you will need to provide during registration. If your tenant is cooperative they could open the letter and give you the details by email or similar for you to complete registration. If it's your solicitor's address, they're probably already your representative(s).

Once registered you have a better chance of communicating your change of address but you may have to end up (both?) doing this in person or appointing a (new?) representative who helps you.


----------



## Vince2005

Thank you for your advice will look into it.


----------

